# TiVoWeb Highlights broken



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

My Highlights module seems to be broken. I wonder if this is the reason.


__
https://flic.kr/p/437468262


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

I get this error after a while



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_highlights '/' ''
> couldn't open socket: connection timed out
> ...


----------



## d33mb33 (May 13, 2004)

Just a quick note to say that Highlights has now been fixed to cope with the breaking changes on the RadioTimes site.

Pick up the latest version of the module from here


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Many thanks for your quick fix.


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi, I have 2 UK tivos, both running tivowebplus 1.3.1. Hoswever I get the familiar server error pasted at the foot of this mail.

I get virtually the same error on both - what am I doing wrong? In the past I've seen similar errors (as have other posters) when the cachecard has reverted to dialup or had the wrong IP - but this time everything seems fine. I've got the latest version plus tried adding the - variable compat "2.1.b3" - with no improvement.

Please help! this is such a useful module!

TIA, Iain

---
My Life in Verse: Malorie Blackman
BBC2 - 9:00pm
The author explains why the limited amount of poetry she was exposed to during her childhood came to be such a creative force in her life.
DOCUMENTARY

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_highlights '/' ''
invalid command name "slotfree"
while executing
"slotfree [expr ($prgdate * 86400) + $prgtime] $duration $junk"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
 (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set sf [slotfree [expr ($prgdate * 86400) + $prgtime] $duration $junk]
}"
(procedure "getFreeSlotInfo" line 6)
invoked from within
"getFreeSlotInfo $prgdate $prgtime $duration"
(procedure "getRecordingText" line 36)
invoked from within
"getRecordingText $showingfsid"
(procedure "writeShowsHtml" line 29)
invoked from within
"writeShowsHtml $shows $chan "
(procedure "writeHighlightsHtml" line 27)
invoked from within
"writeHighlightsHtml $chan $shows $timer"
(procedure "::action_highlights" line 49)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## d33mb33 (May 13, 2004)

IainJH said:


> invalid command name "slotfree"


You need LJ's utilities installed. 
Highlights uses slotfree from it.
I thought these came as part of TivoWebPlus?


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

thanks, I'll look into that! I thought i had installed LJ's utils.. hmm!

will reply to confirm if its fixed. thanks again


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Mine doesn't work either, but I think that's because they changed the IP.



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_highlights '/' ''
> couldn't open socket: host is unreachable
> ...


[bob]
Can I fix it?
[/bob]


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I think you might have an old version of the script carl

I'm running 1.11 15/02/09 (from here), that uses a different ip (78.136.19.14) and works ok


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks for that


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

...and mines now fixed too  thanks!


----------

